# just saying hi



## friendofzeus (Nov 13, 2014)

also over on ASF


----------



## John Johnson (Nov 13, 2014)

What up bro! I came over finally yesterday too.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Glad to see you over here Zues!


----------



## Riles (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Nov 14, 2014)

welcome to the other side of things FoZ


----------



## brazey (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## MrEddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome, bro.


----------



## friendofzeus (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks for the welcome guys  glad to be here


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome bud


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad to have ya here as well!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2014)

This is the hetero site. You should stay at ASF unless you have changed orientations.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## friendofzeus (Nov 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> This is the hetero site. You should stay at ASF unless you have changed orientations.




well back i go........


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome    FOZ.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 18, 2014)

Zeus makes bad decisons... you'll fit in well here


----------



## SheriV (Nov 18, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> This is the hetero site. You should stay at ASF unless you have changed orientations.




lololol


----------



## SheriV (Nov 18, 2014)

says the dude who's avi is bare chested on imf, clothed on asf...hmmm


----------

